# Pink Arrows



## spankustang (Sep 2, 2010)

My wife shoots pink arrows made by Victory. Your local pro shop should be able to get them for you.


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

victory, goldtip


----------



## RamboZ7 (Nov 17, 2011)

goldtip makes some pink ones that are zebra striped. they are under specialty arrows next to TED nugents zebra print.


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

carbon express makes an arrow called the hot pursuit that is pretty cool to


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

theres lots of pink on the market now, you can get serving, string dampeners, peeps,strings, loops . you can even get your riser dipped, and limbs done too!


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Carbon express


----------



## bowgirl87 (Jan 12, 2011)

Victory they are great arrows that is what i shoot. they are the breast cancers supporters so i bought them for a few reasons. they are a really good flying arrow.


----------



## rayzor43 (Apr 8, 2011)

Can't answer on pink arrows. We just released some pink broadheads for you to screw on them if you hunt. Portions of the profits will be donated to charity.


----------



## brittanyrussell (Dec 15, 2011)

I shoot the carbon express mayhem hot persuit! love them!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

My Victory Arrows. They are really durable.


----------



## lovespinkcamo (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone. You have given me lots to think about. Since I am a new shooter, I have just been using the Beman arrows that the archery shop guy suggested. I do like them, but I just want some pink. We just found out we were able to get a spot on the indoor video hunt league!!!! I am extremely excited!!!! Our archery shop does not carry pink arrows  

My husband wants me to switch to the Beman MFX Bone Collector, the ones he is shooting. I don't know that I want to. His arrows are solid carbon, mine are not.

Thanks again. I will have to do some window shopping on your suggestions and make a decision.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

I also have the Victory arrows in pink. Love them! Worth the money and goes for a good cause too!


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

If you are sighted in with your arrows, just get the pink quick-fletch and have pink wraps/vanes instantly!


----------



## lovespinkcamo (Oct 15, 2011)

Reelrydor said:


> If you are sighted in with your arrows, just get the pink quick-fletch and have pink wraps/vanes instantly!


Since I am new to shooting a bow. I do not know much about fletching or wraps. Is it something I can do myself? Do you need equipment to do it?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Personally, I would stay away from the MFX BC and the Bemans, they are very heavy so are the Gold tips with the pink zebra print, and the tolerences aren't very good. The other Gold Tips are very good arrows though, just not the pink ones.
Looks by your specs in your signature that you may need a 500 or 600 spine, don't shoot what your husband shoots unless you are drawing the same poundage. 

As others mentioned the Carbon Express Hot Pursuit are an excellent arrow, look for the 150's (spine)
And the Victory Pink Arrows are also great arrows.

If your shop doesn't want to order you some you can PM me as I have both in stock.


----------



## lovespinkcamo (Oct 15, 2011)

XForce Girl said:


> Personally, I would stay away from the MFX BC and the Bemans, they are very heavy so are the Gold tips with the pink zebra print, and the tolerences aren't very good. The other Gold Tips are very good arrows though, just not the pink ones.
> Looks by your specs in your signature that you may need a 500 or 600 spine, don't shoot what your husband shoots unless you are drawing the same poundage.
> 
> As others mentioned the Carbon Express Hot Pursuit are an excellent arrow, look for the 150's (spine)
> ...


Thank you. I am going to the archery shop on Monday so I will see if he will order me one of them. I also need to figure out things about getting new string, pink of course. A friend that shoots for Hoyt said he would get me some from his dealer for $80. Is that a good deal?


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

i would suggest getting a 500,600 GT or a 100 PSE radial xweave or such properly spined, then dressing them up how you want them...my wife is currently using the Victory VAP 500, has used the Radial Xweave 100's...all dressed up with custom wraps from Battledrum and flecthed by me....you can buy bare shafts, get the skrink fletch in pink or get wraps and have a friend with the equipment or a shop do the flecthing..


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

My wife shoots the Carbon Express Hot Pursuit 150's out of her new Jewel set at 45#'s now (5 lbs up in a week...great bow) and they fly awesome for her. Here are some pics of her groups with these arrows on the very first night she got the new bow...we brought a bag target into the basement just for kicks and she shot these from 25 yards or so...


----------



## lovespinkcamo (Oct 15, 2011)

trimantrekokc said:


> i would suggest getting a 500,600 GT or a 100 PSE radial xweave or such properly spined, then dressing them up how you want them...my wife is currently using the Victory VAP 500, has used the Radial Xweave 100's...all dressed up with custom wraps from Battledrum and flecthed by me....you can buy bare shafts, get the skrink fletch in pink or get wraps and have a friend with the equipment or a shop do the flecthing..
> View attachment 1267808


Thank you everyone for all your great input. But.....

I want to become knowledgeable about arrows. I just don't know anything. I realize my husband knows some stuff, but not enough about women shooters needs (since he is a man and I am the first women he has tried to help shoot). So how do I become more knowledgeable about arrows. I am putting in the work to become a good (I'm striving for great) shooter. I practice as often as I can. So I will put in the time to learn about arrows so I can make an educated decision about which arrows to use.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

lovespinkcamo said:


> Thank you everyone for all your great input. But.....
> 
> I want to become knowledgeable about arrows. I just don't know anything. I realize my husband knows some stuff, but not enough about women shooters needs (since he is a man and I am the first women he has tried to help shoot). So how do I become more knowledgeable about arrows. I am putting in the work to become a good (I'm striving for great) shooter. I practice as often as I can. So I will put in the time to learn about arrows so I can make an educated decision about which arrows to use.


best thing to do is read, internet, talk to shops and find people that know what you want and pick their brain....my wife has been shooting for about 3.5years now and has 4 deer taken with her bow...2 bucks, 2 does, 1 porcupine and 1 coyote....this year was the only season she hasn't out hunted me but in my defense i am very picky ...she wasn't in it much due to storm damage and sister passing away...she's already vowed to make a run this year though...just be careful on advice, make sure the person you talk to actually knows what they are talking about....there is a lot of BS out there and if possible take a lesson from a pro shooter...


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, just read up, there are many different numbers arrow companies use to distinguish their spine.
The industry standard is what easton uses, 600,500,400,340,300 etc. while Carbon express uses adifferent system as in 150,250,350 etc.
It took me along time to learn what the different numbers meant, check out the manufacturers websites and look at their charts. You can choose the correct arrow by your arrow length/ draw weight. 
that should give you a start.


----------



## okiedeergirl (Aug 16, 2011)

I ordered my wraps and blazers. they are eazy to put on and can change them whenever I want. the jig is expensive to start out with but is worth it to get what you want and be able to be a woman and change your mind at any time


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

Just go with an arizona mini. Super easy to use and not going to break the bank.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

RamboZ7 said:


> goldtip makes some pink ones that are zebra striped. they are under specialty arrows next to TED nugents zebra print.


I have these and love them. I bought them for hunting. The hubby liked the idea so much he bought himself some too


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

Another option if you want some pink is the carbon express mutiny hot pursuit. They are good looking arrows but don't weigh near as much as the gold tips.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

bawls said:


> Another option if you want some pink is the carbon express mutiny hot pursuit. They are good looking arrows but don't weigh near as much as the gold tips.


thats true. I am usin the GT's for huntin and the weight is perfect. weighs about what my other arrows did.


----------



## womanhunter32 (Jan 13, 2012)

mayhems


----------

